# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی به هنر

## Trance

سلام 


من می خواستم پس از گرفتن دیپلم در امتحان تغییر رشته به هنر شرکت کنم و تغییر رشته بدم که متاسفانه دیر اطلاع پیدا کردم و به صورت اجباری رفتم ریاضی و الان دانش آموز پیش ریاضی هستم.می خواستم بدونم آیا امکانش هست من یک سال پشت کنکور بمونم و در مرداد ماه امتحان تغییر رشته بدم و به هنرستان هنرهای زیبا برم و کنکور هنر بدم؟ اگه هست چه اقداماتی باید انجام بشه؟ شرایطش چیه و تکلیف مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی چی می شه؟ باید بگیرم یا نگیرمش؟

من از اول علاقه به هنر داشتم ولی خودم نمی تونم بدون معلم و این چیزا کتاباشو مطالعه کنم، یعنی نمی تونم براش برنامه ریزی بکنم.خیلی هم گشتم موسسه ای چیزی پیدا کنم برای کمک کردن و آموزش ولی نشد.خواهش می کنم کمک کنید.

در ضمن یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم اینکه من متولد آبان 75 هستم از این نظر می تونم پشت کنکور بمونم و تو کنکورای 95 شرکت کنم یا باید برم سربازی؟
یه چیز دیگه هم اینکه اگه مثلاً امسال از کنکورای دیگه مثل زبان یا ریاضی روزانه قبول بشم و نرم امکانش هست سال دیگه از روزانه ی هنر قبول بشم؟

----------


## Trance

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------

